# Happy New Year and a little update



## Guest (Dec 29, 2000)

Well, I have not posted in sometime and I wanted to wish everyone a Happy New Year. I can't believe it will be 2001 soon.I am still on my antibiotic protocol for the mycoplasma pneumoniae and chlamydia (antibody, not the std). I am now taking doxycycline 100 mg everyother day. I have fibro and lupus. To those that don't know what I am doing, in all the research I have done, doctors are now finding mycoplasmas to be a problem in people with autoimmune type diseases and fibro. Great site to visit is www.roadback.org It will explain alot if you are interested. I found a doc that works with this protocol and after some bloodwork, sure enough, I had a way too high count of mycoplasma pneumoniae and chlamydia. My DHEA was extremely low also which I am supplementing with 5 mg a day.Anyway, I have been doing this for six months now and I do have to say I am seeing minor improvement. My "epicondilitus" elbows don't hurt anymore. On very rare occassion do I even feel pain there anymore (which had been continuous). My sleep is getting a bit better, not everynight. This is called pulse therapy and it does take a long time to really start reaping from the benefits. My blood work is September showed that the mycoplasma was lower (still high but much lower), the chlamydia was lower (still high but much lower) and my DHEA had improved also.I am very encouraged and go back in March. I will keep y'all informed! Lynne


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Lynne,HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU, TOO ! I was wondering how you were doing with the treatment plan. I hope you keep making improvement and this protocol works for you. It sounds like you're on the right track. Has this helped your Lupus also? What course of treatment is there for that? Here's hoping 2001 brings you marvelous results!!How is your job going? Keep in touch.Karen


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Lynne:Glad to hear that you are doing well. Let's hope that a miracle is only a short time away for us fm'ers. I happy to hear that the antibiotic protocol is working for you. I just wish more doctors were open to this kind of therapy. Hey do you think your doc would do house calls? LOL Anyways, wishing you a very happy new year.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2000)

Feisty, the antibiotic protocol is for both my fibro and lupus. Just thought I would veryify that. Just as Weener says, I wish there were more open minded docs about this protocol. We all have mycoplasma but some of us have wayyyyy tooooo much and it causes us to be sick. Lynne


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

happy new year lynne.i know a woman with lupus,she says its(forgive my bluntness)fatel.are there varying degrees.is this common with fms?she had a gum infection,and they (had?)to pull all her teeth,it made her very sick,wouldnt heal.sorry if i upset you,again happy new year.denny


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2001)

Denny, there a two or three different kind of lupus. I have it very mild and hopefully will get it into remission with this antibiotic protocol. My kidneys are not in play and hopefully will never be. Thanks for your kinds words. Lynne


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Glad tidings to everyone, and glad things are going well for you Lynne. Thanks for posting, as I (and many) have been wondering about your progress.


----------

